# Danish: Amager-Nummerplade



## Sepia

Er der nogen, der har en god forklaring på, hvorfor en rygtatovering (eller er det kun en bestemt slags tatovering?) kaldes en "amager-nummerplade"?


----------



## hanne

Jeg har aldrig hørt ordet før.



> Tatoveringerne var populære i slutningen af 1990’erne, men de er siden gået af mode og betragtes altså i dag, som noget man kun har helt ude på Amager.


Fra Sprogminuttet på P1.
Der er også en lydfil, jeg har ikke hørt den. Det kan være der er flere detaljer.

Berlingske har også beskæftiget sig med emnet (og google giver flere hits, jeg vil tro de fleste handler om hvad det er, snarere end hvorfor det hedder som det gør). Det er tilsyneladende en (større) tatovering over lænden, dvs. ikke hvor som helst på ryggen.

(og så må du gerne lige huske det der med sproget i titlen næste gang )


----------



## brikken

Mit bud er, at Amager bliver betragtet som en mindre pæn del af København. Det er altså derude, at man får den slags proletaragtige tatoveringer.

Edit: Nåja, og nummerpladedelen skyldes selvfølgelig tatoveringens placering på kroppen.


----------



## Sepia

Tatoveringer gælder altså stadig som "proletagtige" i Danmark? 

Jeg spørger sådan, fordi tatoveringei de sidste ca. 10 år faktisk er blevet en generel accepteret mode også i middelklassen hos os i Tyskland. Fremfor alt de pseudo-ethniske designs, såkaldte tribals, som fremfor alt kvinder gerne viser på den nederste del af ryggen, altså lige netop synlige over bukse-/nederdelslinningen. Pga. formen - symmetrisk og med mange spidse ender - kaldes sådan en tatovering hos os ofte "Arschgewei" - altså direkte oversat: Røvgevir. 

Hvis altså nogen skulle have brug for den rigtige oversættelse til tysk af "Amagernummerplade" er ordet "Arschgewei".


Jeg kendte heller ikke ordet "Amagernummerplade" til jeg faldt over det i Ekstrabladet sidste uge (... eller var det BT?)


----------



## hanne

Sepia said:


> Tatoveringer gælder altså stadig som "proletagtige" i Danmark?


Nej, det er der ingen der har sagt, prøv at læse svarene igen. Brikken siger netop at _den slags_ (store?) tatoveringer opfattes som proletaragtige. Det må vel nødvendigvis betyde at andre typer tatoveringer _ikke_ er det, ellers ville det jo ikke give mening at kun denne type kaldes noget med "Amager".

Og Sprognævnets forklaring om at det _har_ været moderne peger vel også i det modsatte retning. Det der er moderne er vel sjældent "proletaragtigt". Hvis "slutningen af 90'erne" passer, ser det ud til at Danmark måske sågar var en anelse foran Tyskland i den forbindelse .


----------



## Sepia

Ja, men det er jo netop den slags store tatoveringer jeg mener. Dem render bankfunktionaerer (frem for alt kvindelige) og reklamebureau-medarbejdere rundt med.

Ikke bare en qcm stor rose paa laaret - hos os i Hamborg. De gaelder ikke mere som "stricktl workingclass".


----------



## brikken

Sepia said:


> Hvis altså nogen skulle have brug for den rigtige oversættelse til tysk af "Amagernummerplade" er ordet "Arschgewei".



Da jeg skrev mit tidligere indlæg vidste jeg, at der også fandtes et andet udtryk, men jeg kunne ikke huske det. Det kan jeg nu! Og det er netop 'Røvgevir'. Det synes jeg i øvrigt er langt mere rammende end 'Amagernummerplade'.


----------



## Sepia

brikken said:


> Da jeg skrev mit tidligere indlæg vidste jeg, at der også fandtes et andet udtryk, men jeg kunne ikke huske det. Det kan jeg nu! Og det er netop 'Røvgevir'. Det synes jeg i øvrigt er langt mere rammende end 'Amagernummerplade'.



Og ved man overalt i Danmark, hvad et røvgevir er - eller kun i Sydregionerne, hvor man hører RSH? 

Mange kender sikkert ordet "Arschgeweih" fra en af jazz-sangerinden Ina Müllers numre, som de ofte har spillet på nordtyske og sikert også sønderjyske radiosendere. Det er jo tit vi bruger ord, som bare er direkte oversat, og som ingen i København forstår.


----------



## brikken

Sepia said:


> Og ved man overalt i Danmark, hvad et røvgevir er - eller kun i Sydregionerne, hvor man hører RSH?



Jeg har aldrig boet i Sønderjylland, men jeg har alligevel hørt udtrykket. Som med al slang er det svært at sige hvor udbredt det er, især når det omhandler et temporært fænomen.


----------

